# 67 Performance Sales Brochure



## Old Goat 67 (Feb 2, 2009)

I thought some of you may enjoy this link to Old Car Brochures website. I contacted them to see if they would like a copy of my original 67 Brochure I have had for 42 years. Seems someone beat me to it by a couple of months! Oh well, saved me a lot of scanning and stitching......



1967 Pontiac Performance-01



Enjoy,



Charles


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Charles, if you make it to Wichita this year be sure to say HI to Gary he has a 67 salemans dealership catalog. Like the one you looked at when you ordered your 67.. LES


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Charles

That was a pleasure to view, thanks

Guess I never realized the Sprint could be a Tempest or LeMans....learn something new all the time.

Thanks Again
Rick


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Old Goat 67 said:


> I thought some of you may enjoy this link to Old Car Brochures website. I contacted them to see if they would like a copy of my original 67 Brochure I have had for 42 years. Seems someone beat me to it by a couple of months! Oh well, saved me a lot of scanning and stitching......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, Charles. Viewing the brochure was fun.


----------



## Old Goat 67 (Feb 2, 2009)

You're welcome guys. I thought it too good to keep to myself.

Bear in mind that evrything in there is NOT gospel.

For example, red lug nuts could not be had back then.

I have them now, because I like them BETTER.

Charles


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Old Goat 67 said:


> You're welcome guys. I thought it too good to keep to myself.
> 
> Bear in mind that evrything in there is NOT gospel.
> 
> ...


I'll buy the Black ones from you....


----------



## Old Goat 67 (Feb 2, 2009)

They are LONG gone.


----------

